# Cubing Rage Comics



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

For anyone who's visited reddit before, rage comics are all the... rage! I thought it would be fun to post rages we have as a cuber in comic form~

You can go to http://www.ragemaker.net/ to create them!

I'll start off with the most common rage there is! 
http://i.imgur.com/h6hpS.png


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/kA9BO


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2011)

Er, the Jackie Chan face is for when you're confused, not annoyed.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

Julian said:


> Er, the Jackie Chan face is for when you're confused, not annoyed.


 
Yea I know but I like the Jackie Chan face too much D:

Here is another one I whipped up: http://i.imgur.com/VKXKm.png


----------



## EricReese (Aug 17, 2011)

(random post to subscribe to epic thread in the making)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/P4lBg.png


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://i.imgur.com/P4lBg.png


 
LOL.

Here is another: http://i.imgur.com/pUmj4.png


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/Vq6k3.png


----------



## ianography (Aug 17, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://imgur.com/Vq6k3.png


 
So true. Oh so true.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 17, 2011)

heh...heh...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

^Asian people go "ooo" all the time. ESPECIALLY Koreans. It's kind of a way to fill the silences in conversation. 
http://i.imgur.com/1kjWb.png


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 17, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> ^Asian people go "ooo" all the time. ESPECIALLY Koreans.
> http://i.imgur.com/1kjWb.png


 
Wat? Mufinz?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> ^Asian people go "ooo" all the time. ESPECIALLY Koreans. It's kind of a way to fill the silences in conversation.
> http://i.imgur.com/1kjWb.png


 
I lol'd. 


P.S.
ZOMG, muffinz. Seriously, Muffinz.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this i'm going to try it out if it is good or not.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 17, 2011)

muffins


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/xlo6P.png


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/NM3V3.png


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice last one waffo

Also Andrew are you giving Thom a hint


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Nice last one waffo
> 
> Also Andrew are you giving Thom a hint


 
No I just don't want to air Thom's junk when recording >.>


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/NQRQ1.png


----------



## Weston (Aug 17, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> No I just don't want to air Thom's junk when recording >.>


 
Maybe he wants to air out his junk.
Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

Myn is pretty long http://imgur.com/mUd7R


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> Myn is pretty long http://imgur.com/mUd7R









Erm.


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2011)

From another thread


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://imgur.com/NQRQ1.png


 
I don't really understand it.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/cmIpu

For those of you who haven't seen it for some reason: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt8zMZ8V148


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

Exaggerated a little, but this is what happened to me two weeks ago... Except the train crash 





Edit: to clarify, I used a scramble from my iphone so i could actually re-scramble


----------



## EricReese (Aug 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Exaggerated a little, but this is what happened to me two weeks ago... Except the train crash
> http://i.imgur.com/2j1N3.jpg


 
That actually wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be


----------



## Erzz (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/OVP4D

you know you've done it.


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 17, 2011)

It happened to me last week.
well the reddit site doesn't seem to load my image, so I uploaded it via imageshack.us


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 17, 2011)

Erzz said:


> http://imgur.com/OVP4D
> 
> you know you've done it.


 
Actually I have never done it, wish I could say that about Erik though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

you dont like f perms?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Godmil (Aug 17, 2011)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you dont like f perms?


 
Nah, there's like this general hatred of F perms. F perms are ok for me though 

But yeah, I could've chosen an N perm or something else


----------



## Olji (Aug 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you dont like f perms?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Cubing_Memes#Nobody_does_the_F_perm


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## danthecuber (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Owen (Aug 17, 2011)

lalalalalalalalala


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/3UvJx.png


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 17, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://imgur.com/3UvJx.png


 
So true.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/SuZNA


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 17, 2011)

EricReese said:


> http://imgur.com/SuZNA


 
Did u never get to start execution IRL?

Edit:nvm. It seemed like u never started solving in the comic.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Did u never get to start execution IRL?



You mean him? Yes he started execution.

@ your edit. I was just too lazy to put in a footnote that he had started solving. He was on his third(?) cube when they stopped him


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 17, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You mean him? Yes he started execution.


 
Ya i realised. See my edit.

But still, why did he absolutely fail???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> But still, why did he absolutely fail???


 
Stress, combined with a desire to not skip a cube. I know how it feels; I've been tempted to do something like that, but I eventually do give up and skip a cube; I'd never go quite that long before moving on.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Stress, combined with a desire to not skip a cube. I know how it feels; I've been tempted to do something like that, but I eventually do give up and skip a cube; I'd never go quite that long before moving on.


 
Considering I was remembering locations every couple minutes, it wasn't a hopeless situation.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 18, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/1MjHT.jpg

Bit difficult to read at times, but whatever.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 19, 2011)

took me way too long.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> took me way too long.


 Dear lord, this is so true. And twisted corners...


----------



## shelley (Aug 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> took me way too long.


 
All the freaking time.
Nice manicure, though.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> took me way too long.


 
Happened to me at Nats. I was so pissed.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> took me way too long.


 
More like


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 19, 2011)

my first one. Pretty stupid, but i dont care


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Needs less lolcat and more RAEG!!!!! k?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like _someone _is a bit fond of cats...


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 19, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Looks like _someone _is a bit fond of cats...


 
lolwho?


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## danthecuber (Aug 19, 2011)

Not cubing related but this happened in #rubik.


----------



## sauso (Aug 19, 2011)

just a little something that reflected my day at work yesterday....


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 21, 2011)

meh uber bored


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 22, 2011)

Erzz said:


> http://imgur.com/OVP4D
> 
> you know you've done it.



lol win. so true.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2011)

Random: http://i.imgur.com/En4oI.png


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Random: http://i.imgur.com/En4oI.png


 
lol!


----------



## Brest (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 23, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


>


 
I'm sorry, but...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2011)

we was cubing, there was an earthquake, he dropped his 6x6, it exploded, he ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuued


----------



## Erzz (Aug 23, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> we was cubing, there was an earthquake, he dropped his 6x6, it exploded, he ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuued


 
But what's that weird looking creature in the bottom left?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 23, 2011)

Erzz said:


> But what's that weird looking creature in the bottom left?


 
Pretty much what I was wondering.

Also: what the heck is going on in the first block and what is its relevance to the rest of the comic? >.<


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2011)

based on something that happened today:


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2011)

@Brady, I just use chopsticks when that happens to me.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2011)

before or after it falls through?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> before or after it falls through?


Before of course.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 23, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 24, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/irNhb.png






Just a quick one I did.

The above happens to me... All. The. Damn. Time.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> comic


Pfft. Tell me about it. Annoys the hell out of me.
So I'm not the only one who gets that...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 24, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Pfft. Tell me about it. Annoys the hell out of me.
> So I'm not the only one who gets that...


 
I think pretty much any one who does BLD gets that. 
I used to get it, back when I did BLD... (I haven't done it in ages)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm. Never knew there were THAT many cubers so that you bump in to a random guy who both can cube and has the nerve to bother you...

I guess it's far more irritating for me as I'm still a beginner at BLD...


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 24, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Hm. Never knew there were THAT many cubers so that you bump in to a random guy who both can cube and has the nerve to bother you...
> 
> I guess it's far more irritating for me as *I'm still a beginner at BLD*...


 
how slow?


----------



## insane569 (Aug 25, 2011)

its happened to me once
ill make a comic about it tomorrow


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 31, 2011)

Hate it when I do this...


----------



## JyH (Aug 31, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> Hate it when I do this...


 
Really clever! Love it!


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 31, 2011)

JyH said:


> Really clever! Love it!



I've got a few others in mind...but they aren't rage comics, they're just meme-related...not sure if I should make them or not...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> I've got a few others in mind...but they aren't rage comics, they're just meme-related...not sure if I should make them or not...


 
Make them. DOIT


----------



## insane569 (Sep 4, 2011)

happened during school
i got a couple more


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> Hate it when I do this...


Fixed that for you:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> ^Asian people go "ooo" all the time. ESPECIALLY Koreans. It's kind of a way to fill the silences in conversation.
> http://i.imgur.com/1kjWb.png


That Muffin picture is gettin' popular! I just made it on FB for Anfony as a joke.


yayz


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 4, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Fixed that for you:


 
Fixed that for *you*:






Setup the cycle DF>FU>RB with U' R' U M' U' R U M
Solve with the incorrect cycle DF>UF>RB = B U2 M' U2 M B'
Judging from panel 3 the edge in the UF slot belongs on the right side somewhere, I just chose RB.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, good point. It's my fault for getting a random edge scramble and then completely ignoring the actual cycles in it


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## otsyke (Sep 15, 2011)

seems appropriate


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Sep 15, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Fixed that for *you*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that

The cube = symbol of frustration legendary. This puzzle asks our head and our concentration.

I don't need to understand how the competition is comming back . I'm the cuber .......the return of the cube 






GG


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 15, 2011)

Can Guimond be his own meme?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 15, 2011)

press +panel


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 15, 2011)

So how do I get mine onto a webpage thing

Edit: Nevermind, here's my first one.

http://imgur.com/t8V9Q


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 18, 2011)

Not much of a comic meme, but instead of flame posts, we should all just use this gif to show our disapproval.




Woner'd.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2011)

Why does his face stretch out? Is that intentional?


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 18, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Why does his face stretch out? Is that intentional?



Well, while making the gif, I had to crop it and enlarge parts of it to fit the rest of the gif size. If I knew how to keep it equally proportioned, I would.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 18, 2011)

I forgot most of the ones I had in mind...ugh...I'll see if I can remember any of them...until then...enjoy these:


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 18, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Well, while making the gif, I had to crop it and enlarge parts of it to fit the rest of the gif size. *If I knew how to keep it equally proportioned*, I would.



it's all about aspect ratios


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


>


Win. I lol'd.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 18, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


>


Win, my fine sir. 
My last name is prone to jokes. Austin Peed is one of them.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 18, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> it's all about aspect ratios



Gotcha. :tu


----------



## Skullush (Sep 18, 2011)

All my rage...


----------



## insane569 (Sep 18, 2011)

Skullush said:


> All my rage...


 
i dont get it
but i dont do sq-1


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2011)

insane569 said:


> i dont get it
> but i dont do sq-1


 
Because when the cube is in that state, you can't do a (-1,0), which means he's done the scramble wrong.


----------



## zerkelas (Sep 18, 2011)

EDIT: ninja'd


insane569 said:


> i dont get it
> but i dont do sq-1


 
The notation for the sq-1 is an ordered pair than a slash. The first number is how far you have to turn the top, the second is the bottom. The number corresponds to the number 30-degree increments (edges are 30 degrees, corners are 60 degrees) to turn the face in. Negative means turn counterclockwise. So, you'd have to turn the top face 30 degrees counterclockwise and than turn the right half of the puzzle 180 degrees, but you cant because you would have to break a corner in half to do so. 
In other words, he messed up the scramble.


----------



## Julian (Sep 18, 2011)

Skullush said:


> All my rage...


Ha! Great one. I can relate.


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 18, 2011)

http://imgur.com/2SHtA


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 18, 2011)

insane569 said:


> i dont get it
> but i dont do sq-1


 
this is why i can't solve my super square 1....


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Olji (Sep 18, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Spoiler


 
lol, good one xD


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 20, 2011)

lol So can someone eplain this aeroobics cube thing? 
I'm not so sure I've ever heard someone say it lilke that..


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> lol So can someone eplain this aeroobics cube thing?
> I'm not so sure I've ever heard someone say it lilke that..


 
Non-cubers tend to say something like "Arubiks" We spell it as "aeroobics"


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 7, 2011)

So I was on tumblr and stumbled upon this comic about Feliks. I didn't make it, but thought it was interesting.

Warning: In a spoiler tag because it does use a profanity word.


Spoiler


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 7, 2011)

Pffffft. Why would they choose a slow solve of his?


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Pffffft. Why would they choose a slow solve of his?


 
It's his best pose is what I'm presuming.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that's happened 4 times with me. All with AMAZING rubik's brand cubes.


----------



## mmitchev (Nov 12, 2011)

http://imgur.com/GbPdw


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2011)

http://imgur.com/7ZWBL

It's like my cube.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 12, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> http://imgur.com/7ZWBL
> 
> It's like my cube.


 
:fp I am losing faith in humanity... Obviously if you are going to be stupid and tension a cube ultra-loose you will get a pop. Please use your brain.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 12, 2011)

For once, I actually agree with hershey. Plus it says it is pop resistant, not pop proof, the distinction you even made when making the comic, yet still "rage" about it <_<


----------



## JyH (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah asians are supposed to be smart or something


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 12, 2011)

Slightly profane


Spoiler


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 12, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Slightly profane
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Laughed hard at this. I can totally see myself doing that wtf reaction in that situation.


----------



## asportking (Nov 12, 2011)

Not entirely like what you guys are making, but why not?


----------



## sa11297 (Nov 12, 2011)

asportking said:


> Not entirely like what you guys are making, but why not?
> View attachment 1843
> View attachment 1842
> View attachment 1844
> View attachment 1845


 
lol


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2011)

asportking said:


> View attachment 1842


Hah! I would actually like to see that happen.


----------



## Bapao (Nov 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> :fp I am losing faith in humanity... Obviously if you are going to be stupid and tension a cube ultra-loose you will get a pop. Please use your brain.


 


EricReese said:


> For once, I actually agree with hershey. Plus it says it is pop resistant, not pop proof, the distinction you even made when making the comic, yet still "rage" about it <_<


 


JyH said:


> yeah asians are supposed to be smart or something


 
More comics, less b*tchin' bruvs!...owait...so solly, I still need to make one :fp...


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2011)

http://imgur.com/UCT3U

I expect my comic to have at least 2 dislikes.

http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/11/12/92104f2c-857e-444a-a462-827d089dbe7c.jpg


----------



## JasonK (Nov 12, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> http://imgur.com/UCT3U
> 
> I expect my comic to have at least 2 dislikes.



5.66 was with a Zhanchi


----------



## aronpm (Nov 12, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


>


 
This is stupid.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 12, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> http://imgur.com/UCT3U
> 
> I expect my comic to have at least 2 dislikes.


 
Worst. Comic. Ever. Dear God.


----------



## asportking (Nov 12, 2011)

aronpm said:


> This is stupid.


Why? I think it's funny...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 13, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> http://imgur.com/UCT3U
> 
> I expect my comic to have at least 2 dislikes.


 
:fp

There, two dislikes. Happy now?



asportking said:


> Why? I think it's funny...



Because there's nothing to rage about, and getting WR single isn't exactly easy.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> :fp
> 
> There, two dislikes. Happy now?
> 
> ...


 
I think I have the worst joke-making skills in the world.

I"m going to stop making stupid comics and put my head down in shame.

Edit: I think I'm about to cry now... (seriously)


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Because there's nothing to rage about, and getting WR single isn't easy.


They were referring to the 6x6 WR single, not the 3x3. And I'm certainly raging that he doesn't have the WR single.


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> *They were referring to the 6x6 WR single, not the 3x3.* And I'm certainly raging that he doesn't have the WR single.


 
derp?
Why would you even rage because somebody doesn't have the WR?


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> derp?
> Why would you even rage because somebody doesn't have the WR?


Because he's really good and deserves the WR, but he doesn't have it. Just like how people were raging because Feliks didn't with the World Championship.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> Just like how people were raging because Feliks didn't with the World Championship.


What people?


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> Because he's really good and deserves the WR, but he doesn't have it. Just like how people were raging because Feliks didn't with the World Championship.


 
That doesn't mean anything. I could just say that Feliks is really good and deserves the WR, but he doesn't have it.


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> That doesn't mean anything. I could just say that Feliks is really good and deserves to WR, but he doesn't have it.


This isn't meant to be really serious, lots of the comics on this thread are sort of exaggerated; this one is no different. And the comic he made wasn't actually a "rage" comic anyway.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 13, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> I think I have the worst joke-making skills in the world.
> 
> I"m going to stop making stupid comics and put my head down in shame.
> 
> Edit: I think I'm about to cry now... (seriously)



I think that one about the non-cuber asking what brand of cube it was had a decent joke, but the presentation of the comic killed it. I took five minutes to make this, and I think it looks 10 times better. Do you see how having it a little neater, having better grammar, and making it simpler, makes it look so much better?



Spoiler


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> This isn't meant to be really serious, lots of the comics on this thread are sort of exaggerated; this one is no different. And the comic he made wasn't actually a "rage" comic anyway.


 
You seemed pretty serious when you said that Kevin Hays deserves the WR. 
The comics you made weren't actually "rage" comics either.


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> You seemed pretty serious when you said that Kevin Hays deserves the WR.
> The comics you made weren't actually "rage" comics either.


 I AM pretty serious about it, but that's just my opinion, maybe that's why I found the comic more amusing. And I know they weren't rage comics, I even said in the post, but I figured it was better than creating an entirely new thread just for those comics.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think that one about the non-cuber asking what brand of cube it was had a decent joke, but the presentation of the comic killed it.


Nah, it was dead to begin with.


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> I AM pretty serious about it, but that's just my opinion, maybe that's why I found the comic more amusing. And I know they weren't rage comics, I even said in the post, but I figured it was better than creating an entirely new thread just for those comics.


 
If it's your opinion, then why are you asking why others don't find it funny?


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> If it's your opinion, then why are you asking why others don't find it funny?


I'm not, I'm just asking why they think it's stupid. Even though they might not be rolling on the floor laughing, I don't see why anyone would think that it's stupid.


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> I'm not, I'm just asking why they think it's stupid. Even though they might not be rolling on the floor laughing, I don't see why anyone would think that it's stupid.



You answered your own question from your original post. You said earlier that you found it amusing because you thought that he SHOULD have the WR. Now, you're asking why they think it's stupid.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 13, 2011)

Alpha 5 facts with a side of excuses.

My alpha 5 is somewhat loose and it pops like crazy ( 1 - 5 F2L solves ) And also I'm used to the tentions... I really want a Lubiks DaYan LingYun :3


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> You answered your own question from your original post. You said earlier that you found it amusing because you thought that he SHOULD have the WR. Now, you're asking why they think it's stupid.


Kevin Hays is really good at 6x6, therefore, a lot of people want him to have the WR. I said I found it more amusing *than most other people *because I want him to have the WR more than them. So, I think that it's HILARIOUS, but I see no reason that people shouldn't find it slightly amusing, let alone think that it's stupid.


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> Kevin Hays is really good at 6x6, therefore, a lot of people want him to have the WR. I said I found it more amusing *than most other people *because I want him to have the WR more than them. So, I think that it's HILARIOUS, but I see no reason that people shouldn't find it slightly amusing, let alone think that it's stupid.


 
Where are the people that want him to have the WR?
I just explained that they think it's stupid because they are not obsessed with Kevin Hays getting the single WR for 6x6.


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> I just explained that they think it's stupid because they are not obsessed with Kevin Hays getting the single WR for 6x6.


Let's just forget about it. I think it's funny, you don't. End of story.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## jrb (Nov 25, 2011)

http://imgur.com/WAcBS


----------



## Skullush (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ this happens to me all the time...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes it's a macro not a rage comic, but there isn't a dedicated Macro thread so I figured there wasn't any reason not to throw it in here.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 8, 2011)

^ This is a genius.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 8, 2011)

^^I have the weirdest Woner right now.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 8, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Spoiler


 
But, it is just pop RESISTANT....


----------



## insane569 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> But, it is just pop RESISTANT....


 
Yea i know but when it pops 8 pieces it makes me wonder if my guhong is better or not.
And if i should turn slower


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 10, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Yea i know but when it pops 8 pieces it makes me wonder if my guhong is better or not.
> And if i should turn slower


 
Talk about hype-hype-hypity-hype


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2011)

Found this on f7u12


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 23, 2011)

That's just scary...


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL! but scary.. He almost scored XDDD


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2011)

Yesterday:


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 23, 2011)

lolz you had s***sune


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> lolz you had s***sune


 

U' R' U' R D' R' U R' U' R U' R FTW


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Found this on f7u12
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
lol I thought that was about you. That guys was using the wrong lube


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 6, 2012)




----------

